# Gravel road race video



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

We ran our local little strade bianche-inspired road race yesterday. One of the boys used a helmet camera. This film opens with a bridging up to (at 55km/h) and attack out of the front group on a 4 km section. Note the white sprayed "danger ruts" flashing by. He had been checking out the parcours beforehand:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

man those are some of the smoothest / cleanest "gravel roads' I've seen in a long time.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

That looks like a fun race and a great video but I gotta say your man seems to really like riding out in the wind.


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

flattire said:


> That looks like a fun race and a great video but I gotta say your man seems to really like riding out in the wind.


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

He's got Parkinsons. Crap reflexes, so he is not comfortable in a group nor very technical. Fine age class TTer, though.

Creaky, it's just a bad direct translation. Our roads are at least as much dirt as they are gravel. Excellent rain soup.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

No doubt he is pretty strong to ride like that.


----------

